

IT staffing troubles begin, especially with younger developers  - minecraftman
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/service-oriented/it-staffing-troubles-begin-especially-with-younger-developers/8265?tag=content;feature-roto

======
kls
_No sooner does he hire a Java programmer and train him in the company’s music
industry niche, than the programmer is recruited away for a higher salary._

 _Trebino says he is promoting greater ownership of projects in which IT
professionals are given greater latitude in technology decisions._

I wonder if he feels that he has addressed his problem of loosing talent? A
better workplace is great and it helps a bunch, but if you are not paying at
or above industry rates you should expect that talent is going to leave. After
all they work for money the same reason that the company is in business.

